

XOXO: crafty makers from the future - benwerd
http://benwerd.com/blog/2012/09/17/xoxo-crafty-makers-from-the-future/

======
alid
Thanks for posting this! Great write-up. I'm seriously impressed by the
proposition of XOXO. (Completely scalable concept too - it would be a perfect
fit for my home town of Sydney, Australia).

